# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  HGH FAQ - Great stuff!!!

## Cycleon

by Death on the field. 


this is an article on GH i have been working on, it takes all the advice from the top vets on GH and has been thoroughly checked and also provides citings so u can look at the info and studies urself if u want. this was made to benefit all who are looking into starting GH or need basic info on it. i am not trying to take credit for it since most of the ideas in here are either common knowledge or by MOD or Ironmaster, this is only till ironmaster can get a book out with all his info on it. If anyone has anything ot add to it please do so, its only to help out hte iron brotherhood, enjoy, and merry xmas 
Growth Hormone 

Rating: (1 being the lowest, 5 being the highest) 
Strength-4 
Weight Gain-4 
Fat Loss-4 
Side Effects-2 
Keep Gains--4 

Side Effects: 
Hypoglycemia- due to lowered insulin levels. 
Aromeglia- (abnormal bone growth) GH does not cause it, but if you are predisposed to it, it will speed it up. 
GH gut- if predisposed and taking large doses of GH 
Carpel Tunnel Syndrome 
Soreness in Joints 

Benefits of GH: 
New Muscle Cells 
Mood Enhancement 
Smoothing and improving the skin 
Leanness, it is a potent fat burner 
Joint and ligament strengthening 

Where to Inject, How, and How to Make: 
You can site inject anywhere you can reach the subcutaneous layer. Pinch the flesh and pull back, then insert the needle in the "pocket" underneath. Doesn't absorb quick enough if you inject into the adipose tissue. Do not inject intra-muscular, though it can be done, it is not recommended. GH is a site injection, where it is shot is where it will burn the most noticeable fat. Most people do it in the stomach since that is a typical sub q shot with most of the fat being in that area. GH should be kept in a fridge; freezing will destroy the GH. On your kit it probably says to use the kit in 18-24 hours, remember these are for AIDS patients, not bodybuilders or athletes. Mixing the GH can either be done with sterile water or bacteriostic water. The kit with water will be fine for 3 days in the fridge, even with the sterile water, but you should not take this chance, rather you should use bacteriostic water and play it safe. This will keep it fine for a couple of weeks. When mixing the GH, let the water slide down the side as to not pulverize the GH wafer. Do not spray it directly against the wafer with any force. Before reconstitution and even after GH is fragile!!! Also once the water is injected into the bottle gently swirl the vial to reconstitute, do not shake or swirl violently!!!! 

Conversions: 
1 ml = 1 cc -/+ 
100 units per 1 cc 

6 mg = 18iu 

1 ml = 18iu 

.50 ml = 9iu 

.25 ml = 4.5iu 

Some people choose to only do it in ccs but here is how you can do it in units on a slin dart 

5.5 = 1iu, so 2iu = 11 on a slin dart 

Differences Between Kits: 
The main difference between kits is how many ius they make when reconstituted. For example, Serostim re-constitutes to make 126iu, while a Saizen kit.... also made by Serono.... makes up 15iu. Another of their kits makes 54iu. It better be way cheaper than a Serostim kit! Humatrope is fine, but costs too much. The other main concern would be fakes; Lilly is the most often faked one. Some older GH kits do not have holograms on them and are legit, but they are usually only less than 100 dollars than new GH kits with holograms, and I would rather be assured of the hologram and legitimacy of the kit. Best buy currently is Serostim 126 iu kits. These are made for people with wasting diseases like AIDs. Many of these patients got infected because they are IV drug addicts..........they sell the Serostim on the street for drug money. 


Dose: 

4 to 6 iu ed is sufficient. Most people take it 5 days on 2 days off at their designated dosage. There is no reason or evidence why you cannot stay on for various lengths of time; there is no need to go 5 on 2 off other than cost. Considering that our natural production is only .5 to 1.5iu a day, this is still a huge bump for the body. Research has shown that the body's natural defense systems render mega doses of GH ineffective, anyway. GH does not cause gains in mass...it allows you to put on a great deal of lean mass in combination with proper steroid and insulin use. The user before taking must know this. One or two kits are not enough, you need at least 3 to make you happy, GH takes a while to make its effects, but remember they are long lasting, what you see is what you keep. It takes 6 to 8 weeks to notice a dramatic change in body comp using GH on an ED or 5/2 split. Lighter doses for long periods of time are better than large doses for short cycles. Like any other drug, the more you take the more the benefits, but likewise also more risks. 4-6 iu is a standard dose but many people take more, the most repulsing side effects happen at or beyond 12 iu a day but like anything else it depends on your predisposition for it. 


How to Stack: 
GH is best taken in conjunction with insulin, anabolic steroids , and t3. Insulin is extremely effective with GH, as anyone here who has tried it will testify. This is because GH injections cause a down regulation of insulin sensitivity in the body. 
GH alone causes little growth of lean mass, however, when combined with insulin and steroids (and IGF-1 if you can find it), the results can be down right remarkable...esp. in the older bodybuilder. Start light with the humulin...5iu...and work up 1 iu a day till you get use to it. 7 to 10iu in the AM and 7 to 10 iu in the late afternoon, with split doses of GH is your best bet. When splitting GH/insulin doses, I use mid-morning and late afternoon after lifting.... both flat times in our natural GH production. The insulin overcomes the insulin-resistance caused by exogenous GH supplementation. If you are scared to take insulin thought, then Gh with Test and Glucophage is good. GH is good for cutting if used alone. Glucophage allows for improved glucose and amino acid absorption by the muscle tissue and does it safely. This is what you want. The half-life of GH is only 2 hours so spread it out. Avoid bedtime injections since we produce the bulk of our own GH in the first two hours of sleep. Since exogenous GH suppresses this, you should not take it before bed. For best results, use a 17aa oral during the cycle to stimulate the release of natural insulin growth factors. I would run the test throughout. GH/insulin/test is the proven synergistic combination. 
It is also wise to preload with testosterone before starting GH if you are going to do it. You should preload with the amount of time it takes for that testosterone to kick in, since most of us take longer acting esters for testosterone you should usually start taking the test 2 weeks before GH use. Likewise, you can accommodate it to fit your needs; the key is for the test to be kicking in the same time you are starting to run your GH. You can cycle you steroids however you want to depending on your goals, if you are going for a more massive look than you would run insulin for most of the cycle and use high androgens, but if you are looking for additional leanness at the end of a cycle you should stop the androgens and run a higher dose of GH or run less androgens. T3 is also another substance that should be used during GH cycling since GH lowers thyroid hormones. T3 should be used for shorter periods though, because it can permanently alter the endocrine system. The magic of GH for men is the ability to gain mass without fat or bloating when stacked properly with insulin, and steroids. GH also makes for amazing improvements in skin...smoothes wrinkles, burns stubborn spots of adipose tissue, gives that paper-thin contest look...and also gives one a real mood lift, a feeling of well being. 

Major Difference Between GH and Steroids: 
Steroids can increase the size of your muscle cells, but cannot I repeat CAN NOT increase the number of muscle cells in your body, which to start with is governed by your genetics. However Growth hormone CAN increase the number of muscle cells in your body, which goes beyond genetics. 

Half-Life of GH: 
Exogenous (injected) GH has a "half-life" of approximately 2 hours . . . a 4-hour period of activity during which there is a suppression of naturally produced GH. 

GH Naturally Produced: 
We release the most of our naturally produced GH during the first two hours of deep sleep...you may take a little time to adjust.... your body thinks you should be in bed when that big influx hits. It is good to take a nap, thats when you grow anyway. It always helps to take naps after workouts and injections everyday. 

GH Causing Acromeglia: 
Acromeglia is a disease...you either have it or you don't. Supplementing GH will not cause it. Persons suffering from acromeglia, like Andre the Giant, lack the natural defense mechanisms of the body to regulate the production and effects of GH secretion in he pituitary. It is well established in the medical literature that exogenous GH will not cause the disease.... of course it would worsen the condition in those who had it. 

GH Gut: Myth or Reality?: 

Some researchers claim that any gains in weight experienced by subjects using GH alone was due to growth of internal organs and connective tissue, which could cause some problems. Most studies do not agree with this theory and consider "GH gut" to be a myth. Some people are allergic to synthetic test, this is something you have to find out for yourself. Some people also feel intestinal discomfort from time to time, if so take it down to one item at a time to see what is causing you discomfort; creatine, glutamine, protein products, orals, and dirty gear have all been known to cause this, so find the problem early. 

GH and IGF-1: 
Perhaps the most relevant effect of IGF-1 is the ability of IGF-1 to increase protein synthesis by increasing cellular mRNA formation (mRNA makes protein) as well as increasing uptake of amino acids. This effect on protein synthesis can lead to increased lean mass. The research indicates that this effect is dependent on GH presence as well. So IGF-1 alone does not promote such effects. Nor does GH. It appears the combination of the two most consistently lead to increased protein synthesis. 

GH and IGF-1 are negative regulators of GH release so an increase in either (from a GH injection) reduces the secretion of GH. IGF-1 is very difficult to obtain in a useable condition.... it must be handled very gently and have bee kept at a rather precise temperature at all times. One can stimulate IGF production through the use of an oral steroid during cycle. Dbol , for example, causes a rather extensive release of IGF during the first pass through the liver. 

The leading studies in this area: (Ney, 1999, Yarasheski, 1994.... Am J. App. Phys.) 
In the Yarasheski study, no increase in lean muscle mass was noticed in the subjects using GH alone, but significant gains were found in subjects that supplemented with IGF and GH...add in the steroids and look out! Yarasheski studied weight trained athletes, supplementing one group with GH alone, and one group with GH and IGF. "So IGF-1 alone does not promote such effects. (Leanness and increased lean mass) Nor does GH. It appears the combination of the two most consistently lead to increased protein synthesis." Both seem to negatively downregulate the other over time, so as to lead to diminishing returns. Cycling would be in order for that reason. Also supplementing both is necessary because one or the other alone will suppress the natural production of the non-supplemented Latest study by Yarashevski - with GH alone...8 to 12% change in lean body composition. 6% increase in muscle mass.

----------


## TheGame826

very helpful in understanding GH

----------


## painintheazz

Can't believe this didn't get more bumps.

Pain

----------


## abstrack

It has been in the educational threads for awhile now. I am surprised people don't use the search function and find these great threads.

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by abstrack_ 
> *It has been in the educational threads for awhile now. I am surprised people don't use the search function and find these great threads.*


I do.

Pain

----------


## chinups

Great article. What do you do if you get GH gut, they don't mention if it is reversible

----------


## nd2bhge

have been researching GH for a while and this has been the best info yet :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rich8888

Good sound simple input. This overview shuld prove tobe a very useful tool for all the bro's interested in HGH usage.

----------


## ampland

can lilly be real gh too?

----------


## abstrack

> _Originally posted by painintheazz_ 
> *
> 
> I do.
> 
> Pain*


Pain: I know you do as well as others but you know how most are

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by abstrack_ 
> *
> 
> Pain: I know you do as well as others but you know how most are*


Yup, the usual how do I run GH thread or what dosage of Slin should I take. Hummm Think you might want to search and find those answers. I hear you bro.

Pain

----------


## goldenFloyd

Does anyone know if the GH supression of the thyroid subsides after its use? Would not taking t3 be as detrimental to a longer cycle as not taking insulin or is the synergism between the two (GH/t3) not as much as the synergism between GH and insulin?

----------


## falconer

I am getting 5mg Humatrope in 28 separate vials for 28 days of the month. If I understand the great info post on HGH, if 6mg = 18iu's then my 5mg =15iu's. And if 5.5 on a slin dart = 1iu, then I am getting a little LESS than 3iu's in each vial or 15iu's. Exactly 3 iu's on a slin dart would be 5.5 x 3 =16.5iu's. If I want to do 4iu's each day, then I need to get to 22 on a slin dart. IS THIS CORRECT???????

----------


## falconer

So please let me understand correctly the injection technique. Basically pinch the stomach fat, lift, and stick pin in under the fat in the wall of the stomach or stick right into the area that is pinched

----------


## marshdiggs

nice thread!
very imformative....


still, I need to research more b4 I make the leap!

thnx

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Fantastic Thread!! I am very interested in HGH, and this helped out a lot

----------


## chris1tr69

great post to bad its so damn expensive

----------


## pal

nice post.. thanks.. lots of questions that I had wondered got answered!!

----------


## LOGANXXX

Is there any recomendations on diet when using gh + insulin ???
Can we eat normally or we should rise carb???

----------


## TheBigDude

If Serostim re-constitutes to make 126iu then would 2 kits of Serostim be enough? This would be my first time taking GH and im very interested. Figuring 4-6iu's ED 5 on 2 off. Also, what are good injection times, do you do morning, afternoon, night - or inject all 4-6iu's at once? What is best?

----------


## xtremesport14

You split it up between Morning and afternoon equally. I wouldn't do it at night since we produce the bulk of it at this time.




> If Serostim re-constitutes to make 126iu then would 2 kits of Serostim be enough? This would be my first time taking GH and im very interested. Figuring 4-6iu's ED 5 on 2 off. Also, what are good injection times, do you do morning, afternoon, night - or inject all 4-6iu's at once? What is best?

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

good thread bump

----------


## Tuggy

Excellent info, just what I was looking for. Thanks!

----------


## KeyMastur

maybe sticky this ??

----------


## Swellin

I vote it to be a sticky, this is the best overview of GH that I have seen.

----------


## marshdiggs

still one of the best threads out there...

----------


## LightWeightBaby

great thread

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

bump

----------


## LittleNicky

Great article! Post more information as it comes. Maybe a chart of injection measures for certain weights?

----------


## Mallet

great post once again cycleon!

----------


## ROZ

excellent post bumpity bump bump

----------


## solid_snake

hey man sorry i dont have a replie but i could really use your help i dont no if i can get hgh in turkey and im about to go there please help me if have the answer reply to [email protected] by the way my name is dave and ide really apreciate it if u could respond asap thanks.

----------


## Bigun

Gonna bump this

----------


## Sorken

Bump again !!!

----------


## Joe Rilla

I am thoroughly confused about when I should take my gh shots and whether or not I should take the insulin shots at the same time as the GH .
I wake up at 7 am, I am in the gym at 5:30 pm and finished workout by 7pm.

The only thing I understand is that I should not take slin before my workout, but if I wait until 7 pm to do it, I m worried about going hypoglycemic in my sleep. I usually go to sleep at 11 to 12 midnight

Please help .

----------


## einstein1905

> I am thoroughly confused about when I should take my gh shots and whether or not I should take the insulin shots at the same time as the GH .
> I wake up at 7 am, I am in the gym at 5:30 pm and finished workout by 7pm.
> 
> The only thing I understand is that I should not take slin before my workout, but if I wait until 7 pm to do it, I m worried about going hypoglycemic in my sleep. I usually go to sleep at 11 to 12 midnight
> 
> Please help .


 If you're using humalog, you're critical window of activity would be (I err on the side of caution) 4.5 hrs. Once you've established the ratio of carbs:IUs of slin you need personally, you can be a little less cautious. I'd take the GH in the a.m. and either right before or right after your w/o, based on those times.

----------


## boa10

ok heres my question? If you have the gh, and you cant take any juice because you are liable for testing and yes gear testing what do you guys suggest? Slin sounds crazy i tried it once before and fealt ****ty even drinking ultra fuel after the slin. Have plenty of t-3's what do you guys suggest?

----------


## einstein1905

> ok heres my question? If you have the gh, and you cant take any juice because you are liable for testing and yes gear testing what do you guys suggest? Slin sounds crazy i tried it once before and fealt ****ty even drinking ultra fuel after the slin. Have plenty of t-3's what do you guys suggest?


Read tons about slin, so that you completely understand about proper carb intake and the various slins (activity rates). You'll need to fully understand how to time everything as well. You don't have to use slin, but it can be pretty impressive (and safe) if used correctly....I said correctly.

----------


## Jjdigs74

Bump

----------


## boa10

> Read tons about slin, so that you completely understand about proper carb intake and the various slins (activity rates). You'll need to fully understand how to time everything as well. You don't have to use slin, but it can be pretty impressive (and safe) if used correctly....I said correctly.


thanks einstein but when you say safely can you help me out a little on this? Most posts about slin really arnt that halpful all they say is the stuff is great but dangerous not too much info for what i have searched. Maybe im not looking in the right places but if you have any info or help on this topic it would be much appreciated.....  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## einstein1905

> thanks einstein but when you say safely can you help me out a little on this? Most posts about slin really arnt that halpful all they say is the stuff is great but dangerous not too much info for what i have searched. Maybe im not looking in the right places but if you have any info or help on this topic it would be much appreciated.....


I sent a PM. It's not really the insulin forum, so......

----------


## Jjdigs74

I am considering HGH. Im 23 years old, ive been using AS since i was 18 and i kindof feel that i have worked my way up from a really young age, but also feel i have some expereince under my belt. I might weight another year or so, but my question would be, is HGH worth it. Simple but complicated I guess. i heard great things about HGH and i am very interested. I heard that it improves skin and reverses aging proccess? I heard its great for building muscle cells? If i were to get HGH, what would a normal cycle be? Do you cycle HGH? What would i be looking at for price on the black market ( I know it would be different and it would be impossible for you to tell the exact amount ) i have a good connection! How many kits would i buy? thanks for the info...

----------


## Jjdigs74

I am considering HGH. Im 23 years old, ive been using AS since i was 18 and i kindof feel that i have worked my way up from a really young age, but also feel i have some expereince under my belt. I might wait another year or so, but my question would be, is HGH worth it. Simple but complicated I guess. i heard great things about HGH and i am very interested. I heard that it improves skin and reverses aging proccess? I heard its great for building muscle cells? If i were to get HGH, what would a normal cycle be? Do you cycle HGH? What would i be looking at for price on the black market ( I know it would be different and it would be impossible for you to tell the exact amount ) i have a good connection! How many kits would i buy? thanks for the info...

----------


## mountain man

There is no way I am ready after all this info i'm gonna have to buy a book or something jeez. I guess the 24iu's I bought are worthless... this sucks. How in the F**** can somebody afford 126 kit?

----------


## Dmac

A very informative article. However, I was just wondering why you didn't include any preffered steroids that you would stack with HGH? For example: Parabolan , Sustanon 250 and so on. 

Help would be appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

how do you know if you have acromogaley?

----------


## almostgone

> by Death on the field. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Effects: 
> Hypoglycemia- due to lowered insulin level.


Hypoglycemia is generally caused by an increase in insulin levels....

http://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/hypoglycemia/

Maybe this should read "hyperglycemia"...hyperglycemia is an elevated glucose level that can be caused by insufficient insulin levels.....

----------


## ironaddict

is 450 for a jintrpopin kit to much

----------


## ironaddict

sorry I meant 450 for a jintropin gh kit-100 ius

----------


## indica

bump!! this is exactly the thing i was looking for!!

THX Cycleon

----------


## talltanman

bump

----------


## SPIKE

Very good and informative.

Bump

----------


## trisdog

Is it true that HGH Can be used to enlarge your penis?

----------


## abstrack

> Is it true that HGH Can be used to enlarge your penis?


 LMAO! No

----------


## petethemanc

Best thread ive seen yet, good info and BUMP

----------


## muscledysmorphic

I was wondering if anyone could please guide me towards the information that links joint and tendon healing with HGH? I am asking because I would like to seek options for my left shoulder that recently dislocated. Thank you in advance for your help.

----------


## sully

On Gh should you be lifting light weight high reps, or heavy weight low reps... if your goal is to cut up?

----------


## IntenseAthlete

> I was wondering if anyone could please guide me towards the information that links joint and tendon healing with HGH? I am asking because I would like to seek options for my left shoulder that recently dislocated. Thank you in advance for your help.


we have a forum for this specifically

----------


## Older lifter

Helping a great deal in my research. 
Thank you to the writer and poster....

----------


## BlackDog67

Bump! This was the most helpful so far!

----------


## bermyshotta

didnt quite understand the part on how too stack with insuli,can somebody expound on this?

----------


## thai-lan

dude ask that question on HGH section this thread is almost one year old

----------


## Vettester

Very informative thread!

----------


## weightslinger

good post

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

